# who has shirttools?



## pete219 (Feb 8, 2008)

I was looking into shirttools online design tool and was wondering if there isanyone here using this as a website and how well does it work? I went to the demo store and it seemed to be very striaght forward and easy to use. I've seen some sites where its so much stuff to learn before you can start making your shirt.


----------



## esqstudio (Jul 10, 2008)

I just invested in this product. We are still working on getting product up. Customer services is really good. I swear to god this guy must never sleep. I e-mail him and within 5mins I get an answer or he will go in the back-end and fix what ever i messed up. I really thought it was going to be a pain in the *** cause it was out of the UK but it was not It pays for it self in less then a year.


----------



## edua (Oct 14, 2007)

esqstudio said:


> I just invested in this product. We are still working on getting product up. Customer services is really good. I swear to god this guy must never sleep. I e-mail him and within 5mins I get an answer or he will go in the back-end and fix what ever i messed up. I really thought it was going to be a pain in the *** cause it was out of the UK but it was not It pays for it self in less then a year.


This is really good to know, I will be investion in this tool soon.
Did u buy the tool by itself or the package that comes with thir own shopping cart?


----------



## esqstudio (Jul 10, 2008)

I have the whole package. The shopping cart is badass! The backend is so easy to use.


----------



## Jeanneb (Sep 25, 2007)

edua said:


> This is really good to know, I will be investion in this tool soon.
> Did u buy the tool by itself or the package that comes with thir own shopping cart?


What brand are you using now?


----------



## simpex (Jun 26, 2008)

esqstudio said:


> I have the whole package. The shopping cart is badass! The backend is so easy to use.


hi Allen if you dont mind what hosting service do you have? I am thinking of getting it the guy Dean recommend bluehost .com. any comments/advice. thanksSam


----------



## esqstudio (Jul 10, 2008)

Simpex sorry for the delay I use Ixwebhosting.com


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

we use shirttools...


----------



## edua (Oct 14, 2007)

Jeanneb said:


> What brand are you using now?



I Use, WEPRINT Design Studio. Dont Liek it a BIT.. I really really hate it.
The only think is holding me back from using Shirt tools is that it wont work with the current shopping cart that i use.


----------



## stevegamble (Apr 14, 2010)

HMD10 said:


> we use shirttools...


Looks like Ink soft did you make a switch ?


----------

